# Am I about to be a moron?



## seattletoad (Jan 28, 2006)

The HD on my S1 HDR-312 just died. I don't have a backup image for it, but I do have an image for a S1 HDR-212. Is there a difference between the Phillips S1 units? Or do they all run the same? In a search through the forum, the major moron issues have come from cross-contaminating different mfrs. I've also seen issues regarding mixing 140/240/540 units. But I haven't seen anything about S1 Phillips boxes. 
Any help appreciated. Thx


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I have no idea on this one, but you should be able to find an image to download for the 312 somewhere here on the forum. Contact Stan Simmons and see if he can help.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

As I've said here many times before, all of the Philips HDR and PTV models use the same software and are completely plug and play interchangable. So an image from an HDR-212 will work just fine in your 312.

Why does it seem as though I'm the only one who knows this?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Because everyone finds it easier just to post the question rather than do a search or read the sticky threads. They know that someone will take pity on them and answer the question.


----------

